# An alle e-m@il Adressen eines POP3 Servers schreiben



## mudderbaimer (4. Dezember 2002)

Guten Tag(mal wieder)

Ich habe ein Problem und zwar folgendes, ich möchte auf einem POP3-Server eine E-M@il an alle E-Mail Adressen eine Mail schreiben. Bei nem Exchange Server geht das ja einfach, da hat man ja das globale Adressbuch, gibts sowas auch bei einem POP3 Server, wenn ja wo finde ich das? Wenn nicht gibt es eine andere möglichkeit??

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit, auf wiedersehen

Mudderbaimer


----------



## Neurodeamon (17. Dezember 2002)

Man kann - sofern man admin-zugriff auf den pop3 Server hat  - einen user anlegen, der dann die mail an alle user auf dem server verschickt. Der dürfte aber nicht standardmäßig installiert sein. Mir bekannte Accounts beginnen meist mit user@    oder global@   .

Denkbar ist aber jeder Name.


----------

